# Auf Windows Mobile programmieren



## meilon (21. Mai 2005)

Hiho,
ich wollte mir für unterwegs einen günstigen iPaq oder ähnlichen Windows 2002 oder 2003 mobile kaufen. Weil ich auch gerne Programmiere (VB6, PHP, Java fang ich grad an), würd ich gerne das kleine ding nutzten, um auch unterwegs zu Programmieren. 

Das beste wäre es, für das richtige Windows, was VB angeht, zu Programmieren. 
Auch wenn ich nur für den PDA selbst programmieren könnte, könnte ich damit leben.

Kennt jemand irgendwelche IDE's, oder vll auch nur die Compiler, die ich frei (für VB wohl schwierig) für den PDA bekomme um unterwegs was zu schreiben?

mfg


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Mai 2005)

Du kannst zwar ohne Probleme für einen PDA programmieren (mit .net für PocketPC, mit Java für alle arten (Palm & PocketPC & Blackberry)) 

Ein PDA ist wirklich nicht zum programmieren geeignet.

Was du brauchst: Notebook, eventuell ein Subnotebook, oder wenn es denn per Stift 
sein soll ein TabletPC


----------



## meilon (21. Mai 2005)

Ich kannte zwar Notebooks, aber keine Subnotebooks. 

Da ich unterwegs weniger Wert auf Leistung lege (gespielt wird zuhause ), ist so ein verkleinertes Notebook doch schon recht günstig. Und so schön niedlich  Werd mich mal danach Schlau machen. 

Und TabletPC werd ich mir mal ebend wohl net leisten können, auch wenn das das coolste Gerät wäre. Habs auch mal getestet - meine Handschrift wäre zur Handschrifterkennung gut genug.

mfg


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. Mai 2005)

Guck dir mal das Compaq Evo N400c an.
Ist ziemlich klein und man bekommt es schon für +- 400€.
Die 700 Mhz reichen zum Programmieren vollkommen aus. Komplexe IDEs wie VS.NET sind zwar etwas langsam, aber das muss man dann auch in Kauf nehmen.


----------

